# AppleTV plante: restauration, quelle firmware pour jailbreak



## jpong (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je possède une Apple TV 2 (la petite boite noire) que je n'avais plus utilisée depuis des lustres (2-3 ans).
L'ayant ressortie de mes cartons, j'ai eu la bonne idée de cliquer sur "update Nito TV".
La MAJ a foiré et depuis elle ne démarre plus (la pomme s'affiche au démarrage, puis écran noir, plus de signal, et la diode reste allumée). Que faire?

J'envisage une restauration (avec un cable micro USB) pour remettre à neuf la machine avec un firmware plus récent (à l'heure actuelle elle doit être en 4.X), mais quelle est la dernière version de firmware jailbreakable?
Puis-je restaurer avec une version antérieure à la toute dernière version, puis jailbreaker (et avec quoi)?
Je ne suis plus trop à la page, donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## RubenF (29 Décembre 2014)

Ces Firmwares ne sont plus signés, iOS 8 Oblige..


----------



## jpong (30 Décembre 2014)

En fait j'ai pu restaurer en 5.3 grâce à seas0npass très facilement...
Le seul problème que je rencontre maintenant c'est que cette version ne supporte pas Plex qui ne semble pas encore à jour visiblement :mouais:
J'ai réussi à installer la toute dernière version de Xbmc : Kodi mais ce n'est pas aussi intuitif que Plex.
C'est étonnant le peu d'infos qu'on trouve sur le net sur comment utiliser au mieux les capacités de cette petite boîte...


----------



## RubenF (30 Décembre 2014)

Je savais pas que Seas0npass le gérait, je suis désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur.


----------



## jpong (30 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Je savais pas que Seas0npass le gérait, je suis désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur.


si si
trouvé ici:
http://support.firecore.com/entries/359097-Saving-Firmware-Signatures


----------

